
Facebook introduces Cards, a universal gift card you can send anyone  - pajju
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/31/facebook-introduces-cards-a-universal-gift-card-you-can-send-anyone/#7GJEqKI6GmfF7AFM.02
======
stephenr
How is this universal? They work with limited companies and the end user can't
choose where to spend the money.

